# 2.5 gallon crayfish tank



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

NICE ! Very well thought-out. Liked the use of "fun" in your opening sentence... an important aspect of the hobby.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

nice! i have those same crays and love their antics!

Have they had any babies yet?


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

ummmmm -I LOVE IT!!! great work.


----------

